# Which Audio Interfaces Work with M1 Chip?



## Seabass001 (Jun 23, 2021)

Hello,

I have a Mac Mini M1 and was about to purchase a PreSonus 24c interface, but then realized it might not work with the new M1 chips.

It looks like the MOTU M2 might be compatible.

Anyone have any real-world experience with which audio interfaces will work with the M1 chips?

Thanks.


----------



## rnb_2 (Jun 23, 2021)

The MOTU M2 definitely works, though you can't use their special driver that allows loopback. The Røde AI-1 works if you don't need much. The PreSonus Audiobox USB 96 also works but isn't exactly recommended (check out Julian Krause's Youtube videos for why). Here is a full rundown of PreSonus's Apple Silicon support.

I think most USB interfaces just work (there may be exceptions to that, but I haven't seen them) - Thunderbolt interfaces generally need driver support.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 23, 2021)

Yes my M2 works with my M1


----------



## Pictus (Jun 24, 2021)

Apple M1 vs Intel for Audio: A Benchmark


The new Apple M1 Macs have been available for a few months now, and the new M1 processor has been reported to bring huge performance gains for multiple CPU benchmarks. …



www.bluecataudio.com













Gearspace.com - View Single Post - Audio Interface - Low Latency Performance Data Base


Post 15205348 -Forum for professional and amateur recording engineers to share techniques and advice.



www.gearslutz.com


----------



## Seabass001 (Jun 24, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> The MOTU M2 definitely works, though you can't use their special driver that allows loopback. The Røde AI-1 works if you don't need much. The PreSonus Audiobox USB 96 also works but isn't exactly recommended (check out Julian Kraus's Youtube videos for why). Here is a full rundown of PreSonus's Apple Silicon support.
> 
> I think most USB interfaces just work (there may be exceptions to that, but I haven't seen them) - Thunderbolt interfaces generally need driver support.


Not sure I'll need the loopback function, but I kinda know nothing right now, so who knows? 

Will probably go with the M2 for my M1.

Any other recommendations for an audio interface under $200 that will definitely work with the M1 Mac? Hoping the one I get now will be great for the long run.

Thanks!


----------



## Vik (Jun 24, 2021)

Apogee Products and macOS Big Sur & Apple silicon M1 chip compatibility - Apogee Electronics


Apogee is pleased to announce compatibility with the release of macOS Catalina and iOS 13.Please see the macOS Catalina (10.15) and iOS 13 compatibility status for each product below.




apogeedigital.com


----------



## rnb_2 (Jun 24, 2021)

I think the M2 is probably your best option - it did extremely well in Julian Krause's tests, and the price is reasonable. I'd watch Julian's video to make sure there aren't any dealbreakers for you, though.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 25, 2021)

fwiw ... one thing I don't love about the M2 is that it distorts in a very undesirable way when the mic pres are overloaded. other interfaces I have can create a musical, pleasant, overdriven soft clip distortion type of sound. but the M2 sounds like a mistake -- say, if you're recording a VO and accidentally laugh too loudly at a level you hadn't anticipated.


----------



## Seabass001 (Jun 27, 2021)

If only someone had one in stock; they're popular!


----------



## Seabass001 (Jun 27, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> I think the M2 is probably your best option - it did extremely well in Julian Krause's tests, and the price is reasonable. I'd watch Julian's video to make sure there aren't any dealbreakers for you, though.


Thanks for the introduction to Julian's channel, it's great. Am always looking for quality info and learn a lot about stuff I didn't know existed by watching these. Looks like knowing how to compose is about half of the challenge for making media music - hope it doesn't take 20 years to learn the tech, too! I'm in a hurry!


----------

